# No Play option?



## magnox (Aug 11, 2010)

My bank cancelled my card, so TiVo didn't get paid, and within a couple of weeks (I was out of town) one of my tivos was deactivated. Nothing recorded. Fast forward. I added my new card to the account, both tivos and the mini charged ok. Account says good standing.

On the mini I like to the 4 tuner TiVo and programs show up in the list but theres no option to play them? just delete etc...

I can however browse to the other TiVo and and play programs off that.

Ive tried rebooting all pieces, even reset to factory on the mini... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Verify that all of the MAKs are the same and that all of the proper options are enabled on the TiVo


----------



## magnox (Aug 11, 2010)

ok, thanks. Oddly though new recordings do appear to have the play option.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Curiouser and curiouser. What happens when you access that TiVo from the other TiVo?


----------



## magnox (Aug 11, 2010)

So, everything i record now plays fine.

Everything before my account was stopped has no play option.

If i delete the program, then go into recently deleted and restore... the program now has the play option. Pain in the butt but a solution.


----------

